# Have I been erased?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi

Nothing has been deleted or deactivated - KentishTT is still active:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=19133

There is no spaces in the username.

Cheers


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies to PMs and sorting that out for me.

Feel free to delete the Kentish profile with 2 posts :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Thanks for all the replies to PMs and sorting that out for me.
> 
> Feel free to delete the Kentish profile with 2 posts :wink:


Aaaaarrrggghh he's back! Who let him in?! 

Afternoon Kev...


----------

